# 1st Vizsla of the Philippines



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/11/craigslist-cast-off-to-first-vizsla-of.html

Blog post of how Pressy, a cast-off SF Bay Area Craigslist rescue Vizsla will become the first Vizsla imported into the Philippines.

Story told by Ken from Willowynd Vizslas.

RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I just finished reading this... Very enjoyable post! Ramon is fortunate to have found you and to have worked with Ken! Of course, Pressy is very lucky for that as well!! What an experience


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Plain and simply awesome!! Spreading the red on all continents


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a lovely story. Thank you for sharing Rod and Ken.

Looks like Presse is going to be in Vizsla heaven ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Stories like this make me so happy!! ;D ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Footnote: Ramon offered Ken and me the returned opportunity to hunt the Philippines. Talk about an adventure! Might have to take him up on that offer.

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I see today that Ramon posted a wonderful tale of how he came to the Vizsla in the Comment Section of the blog. If you want a truly feel good story to read, take a few minutes to read how he came to be a Vizsla lover. Granted I am biased, but it made my day!

scroll to the bottome and click on the "Comments" portion. Maybe Rod can work it into the main body of the blog?

http://www.redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/11/craigslist-cast-off-to-first-vizsla-of.html

Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

For those not able to go to Redbirddog blog, here is the comments from Ramon:

"Hello Rod,

Working in the IT Sector, the power of the Internet and the commonality of the love of the simple pleasure of being with our dogs, never ceases to surprise and amaze me. 

I first saw a Vizsla when I was biking with my daughter in Central Park a few years ago. As we were enjoying the cool spring weather, I chanced upon a jogger with a rust colored handsome dog. Being a dog lover (having Italian Greyhounds, Whippets, and other breeds), I was perplexed that I could not identify the breed of this dog. I asked the jogger what breed this beautiful dog was and he replied, "A Vizsla!". I replied, "A what?!".

That evening started my search on the Internet into what was a Vizsla. Over time, I somehow ended up following your blog and the wonderful adventures of Bailey. I was intrigued by this man and his dog and also being an avid hunter made the blog even more interesting. I continued to follow both your and Bailey's "escapades" and finally got to the point where I subscribed to the VizslaWalk group.

I eventually was so intrigued I found the website of the Vizsla Club of Northern California and decided I wanted to explore bringing a Vizsla to join my family. I joined the Fun Field day and was graciously welcomed (a common trait of Vizsla owners). By the end of the day I had decided to proceed and inquired about various suggested breeders.

When I was back home in the Bay Area early this year researching on an appropriate breeder, I saw a call for help from some Vizsla owners regarding a young Vizsla posted on Craig's list by a family. To make a long story short, I believe in intuition, as well as second chances. 

I met the family and adopted the wonderful Vizsla my family renamed Precious or Pressy as a nickname. In the short time I was with Pressy, I could see she had "a strong heart" and wondered how well she could progress properly trained. Again, through your blog I learned about Ken of Willowynd Ranch. He politely gave me many reasons for possible failure, but that didn't matter. 

Last week, I and my daughter were ecstatic to have been able to see Pressy hunt with us and prove herself beyond anyone's expectations. I had the final benefit of meeting you and Bailey in person. Again, the experience was beyond expectation and I would like to Thank You, Ken and Bailey, if not for me, then for my daughter who flew across the Pacific Ocean to enjoy an experience to be remembered for a life time.

So I guess that Across the Oceans and Across Cultural Differences the Power of the Internet in this whole saga is amazing as is the mutual love of hunting, a man and time spent with his dog! Now the story is replicated not only in California, but Across the Ocean in a new Chapter of a Man and his dog and the love of the hunt!

We'll send you photos soon and hopefully it will be enough to entice you and Bailey to cross that ocean with Ken and experience another adventure that all can read through the redbirddog blog!

Our Best,
Ramon and Ella

PS The best friend of Pressy, out of our family of dogs is Ella's Toy Poodle...Talk about differences! "


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Rod, what a lovely story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> When I was back home in the Bay Area early this year researching on an appropriate breeder, I saw a call for help from some Vizsla owners regarding a young Vizsla posted on Craig's list by a family. To make a long story short, I believe in intuition, as well as second chances.


I'm just about in tears now... this confirms what I thought a few months ago when I saw Ken was training a female pup found on craigslist. I was the one who posted the craigslist advertisement on the VizslaWalk email list in hopes that she could go to an appropriate home. Looks like she found the best possible family to adopt her! <3

What a perfect ending!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a wonderful story. 
Would love to see pictures of Pressy living it up in her new home.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

With the other rescue stories and adoption threads, we could use a few more "wins" like this one. 

The best rescue success story is hardly ever told. Like the story of the lady who came on this site early this week and then decided their lifestyle wasn't ready for a Vizsla.

A rescue story never needed.

It is the Hungarian Pointer that was bred by a loving breeder, potential owners screened well, and only enough HEALTHY dogs available (read NO PUPPY MILLS) so they and their caretakers have a great long life together. 

Outrageous goal, for sure, but one must have goals.

Yes, circumstances do change, and that is where rescue comes in. Thank goodness for the kindness of the men and women who do the dirty and hard work.

Another good reason to enjoy Thanksgiving this year. Thank a animal rescue member or person who has adopted a rescue animal.

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Yes, circumstances do change, and that is where rescue comes in.


that's where rescue comes in for dogs produced by an irresponsible breeder. That's where a responsible breeder comes in. A responsible breeder should be able to take back any dog, at any age, for any reason.
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken I agree ! the other side of the coin is - the future owner that has no CLUE ! VVe can never change that !


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> What a wonderful story.
> Would love to see pictures of Pressy living it up in her new home.


I just got a few pics of her afield in her new land. She looks very happy!
Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great pictures of Pressy in her new lands. I wonder what the local "beaters" thought of a upland bird dog?

RBD


----------

